

Petition to disclose the government's communications with aliens - shawiz
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions/!/petition/immediately-disclose-governments-knowledge-and-communications-extraterrestrial-beings/bGWkJk9Y?utm_source=wh.gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl

======
driverdan
LOL! People who believe this BS are always good for a laugh. There is not a
single shred of credible evidence to support the speculation that alien life
has visited earth.

